# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  حكم التجارة فيما يسمى بـ بلورات الشفاء

## حكاية روووح

إنني شاب هندي أعمل في مجال تصدير بلورات الشفاء إلى الخارج ، فهناك من غير المسلمين من يستخدم هذه البلورات والأحجار الكريمة في الطب البديل ، إنهم يعتقدون أنها مصدر للأمن والسكينة ، فعلى الرغم من أنها أحجار لا علاقة لها بديانة بعينها إلا أني غير متأكد من هذه التجارة أحلال هي أم حرام ؟ إن كانت حراماً فإني مستعد للتوقف عن المتاجرة بها فوراً .
نص الجواب


الحمد لله :
أولا :
حكم التجارة في هذه البلورات وتصديرها لمن يستعملها في التداوي يتوقف على حكم استعمالها في التداوي , والأصل في التداوي أن كل ما ثبت نفعه وفائدته في علاج مرض ما فلا حرج في التداوي به , ويلزم من ذلك جواز بيعه وشرائه وهبته وغير ذلك من وجوه التصرف , وسواء ثبت نفعه من طريق شرعي كالقرآن والعسل أو عن طريق الحس والتجربة كسائر الأدوية المباحة والعقاقير الطبية , لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أذن في التداوي، فعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ دَاءً إِلَّا أَنْزَلَ لَهُ شِفَاءً ) رواه البخاري (5678) . وعن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الله خلق الداء والدواء ، فتداووا ، ولا تتداووا بالحرام " رواه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " (24 / 254 ) وصححه الشيخ الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " ( 1633 ) .
وكل ما لم يثبت نفعه بالشرع أو العادة والحس والتجربة فلا يجوز استخدامه في العلاج والتداوي, ويلزم من ذلك عدم جواز بيعه لغرض التداوي والعلاج لأن في ذلك إعانة على الإثم والمعصية.
يقول الشيخ ابن عثيمين – رحمه الله – في بيان الأسباب التي يجوز استعمالها للتداوي "والأسباب التي جعلها الله تعالى أسباباً نوعان:
النوع الأول : أسباب شرعية كالقرآن الكريم ، والدعاء , كما قال النبي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - في سورة الفاتحة: ( وما يدريك أنها رقية ) ، وكما كان النبي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- يرقي المرضى بالدعاء لهم فيشفي الله تعالى بدعائه من أراد شفاءه به.
النوع الثاني : أسباب حسية كالأدوية المادية المعلومة عن طريق الشرع كالعسل ، أو عن طريق التجارب مثل كثير من الأدوية , وهذا النوع لابد أن يكون تأثيره عن طريق المباشرة لا عن طريق الوهم والخيال ، فإذا ثبت تأثيره بطريق مباشر محسوس صحَّ أن يتخذ دواء يحصل به الشفاء بإذن الله تعالى ، أما إذا كان مجرد أوهام وخيالات يتوهمها المريض فتحصل له الراحة النفسية بناء على ذلك الوهم والخيال ويهون عليه المرض , وربما ينبسط السرور النفسي على المرض فيزول ، فهذا لا يجوز الاعتماد عليه ولا إثبات كونه دواء ؛ لئلا ينساب الإنسان وراء الأوهام والخيالات ، ولهذا نُهي عن لبس الحلقة والخيط ونحوهما لرفع المرض أو دفعه ، لأن ذلك ليس سبباً شرعيًّا ولا حسيًّا ، وما لم يثبت كونه سبباً شرعيًّا ولا حسيًّا لم يجز أن يجعل سبباً؛ لأن جعله سبباً نوع من منازعة الله تعالى في ملكه وإشراك به حيث شارك الله تعالى في وضع الأسباب لمسبباتها " انتهى من مجموع فتاوى ورسائل العثيمين (17 / 70) .
ثانيا :
ما يسمى بـ " بلورات الشفاء" عبارة عن أحجار مثل المرو والعقيق الأحمر والزبرجد وأحيانا تكون قطعا من الكريستال يستخدمها بعض الناس لطلب الشفاء والعافية من الأمراض النفسية والبدنية, لاعتقادهم أن فيها قوى خارقة تؤثر في تقوية الجسم والقلب وجلب الراحة النفسية ودفع القلق والتوتر والكآبة وغيرها عن الإنسان.
وبناء على ذلك فلا يجوز استعمال هذه الأحجار في التداوي ، والظاهر أنه لا يجوز بيعها ولا بذلها لمن يستعملها في هذا الغرض , لأنه لم يثبت نفعها وفائدتها في العلاج لا بطريق شرعي ولا بطريق عادي معتمد على حس أو تجربة ؛ فما علاقة الأحجار أو البلورات بالشفاء من مرض ، سواء كان حسيا أو نفسيا ؛ وإنما هذه من باب تعليق التمائم والودع الذي كان معروفا قديما .
روى أحمد (17440) عن عُقْبَةَ بْنَ عَامِرٍ رضي الله عنه قال : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ : ( مَنْ تَعَلَّقَ تَمِيمَةً فَلا أَتَمَّ اللَّهُ لَهُ وَمَنْ تَعَلَّقَ وَدَعَةً فَلا وَدَعَ اللَّهُ لَهُ ) والحديث حسنه الأرنؤوط في تحقيقه على المسند.
وبناء على ذلك : فلا يحل بيع مثل هذه الأحجار ، أو البلورات ونحوها ، لغرض التداوي والاستشفاء بها ، والاعتقاد في نفعها في مثل ذلك : هو من الشرك بالله تعالى .
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله " ولبس الحلقة ونحوها إن اعتقد لابسها أنها مؤثرة بنفسها دون الله؛ فهو مشرك شركًا أكبر في توحيد الربوبية ؛ لأنه اعتقد أن مع الله خالقًا غيره .
وإن اعتقد أنها سبب ولكنه ليس مؤثرًا بنفسه ؛ فهو مشرك شركًا أصغر ؛ لأنه لما اعتقد أن ما ليس بسبب سببًا ؛ فقد شارك الله تعالى في الحكم لهذا الشيء بأنه سبب ، والله تعالى لم يجعله سببًا " انتهى من " مجموع فتاوى ورسائل العثيمين " (9 / 155) .
والله أعلم.

المصدر: موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------

